# Pink Skinned Goats and Skin Cancer



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just thought I'd share a personal experience with you guys. 

Having Nigerians, all colors and color variations are acceptable. These goats often have white markings and a lot of white markings is pretty common. It's never been something I really worried too much about up until a couple years ago. I had a solid white, pink skinned doe develop skin cancer on her rectum. It hasn't affected her and hasn't grown very much since I first noticed.

The next doe that got it has half dark skin, half pink skin on her tail and rectum. Where there is pink skin, there is cancer. She as well hasn't had any issues and is fat and healthy for now.

The last doe was cream and white, again with bright pink skin underside of tail and rectum. She developed cancer last year (at least that's when I noticed it.) It didn't affect her and she was healthy and happy up until a month ago. The cancer started "eating away" at her body, spreading, causing extreme discomfort, bleeding etc. Unfortunately nothing could have been done and she was humanely put down. 

Living in the desert part of Washington with extreme heat and sunlight during the summers, this could be a real problem. Thankfully, most of my goats don't have very much white and I've really tried staying away from cream or white colored goats. Not only for the issue of possible skin cancer, but their ears and noses sometimes sunburn as well. 

Sadly at some point, the cancer may spread on the other two does I have. For now, they are healthy and happy, but this has been a good reminder for me to stay away from the creams, whites, or those with a lot of white markings. I will probably look for pigmented skin under the tails on future keeper kids or goat purchases.

If you live in an area with lots of shade or your summer sun isn't so intense, you'll probably be fine or at least a lot safer. During the summer here, the goats are out pretty much at all times. Keeping sunscreen on them could definitely help a lot as well. 

Has anyone else had this same sort of experience? Thought this might be a good topic for discussion or for those going through similar issues with their goats. I will try and add some photos to this thread at some point as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There was a breeder in Indiana that had a white goat with skin cancer. This was several years ago. So sorry you are having this problem.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

By any chance do you have a picture of the skin cancer? I have a doe that has a odd spot on her behind and nothing has taken care of it. She is kind of a favorite and I do believe it is cancer but she will live with my retired lamancha to live out her days.
But you are very right about the pink skin. A issue we have had with our cattle is with a breed that is red with a white face. Their skin is pink and they are so prone to cancer eyes. I think it's the pink skin as well as the white hair myself


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Karen.

Jessica, I plan on getting photos and will post when I do. They're basically just red spots/sores. There may be occasional bleeding at the location. Depends on how bad it is and if it's getting worse. At first I didn't realize what it was and thought maybe some sort of infection, but unfortunately, they don't heal with any treatment or topical ointments or anything. The cancer could potentially be surgically removed, but it's usually expected to come back, so kind of pointless.  I've seen other breeder's goats with the same thing, cancer on the rectum area. For some reason they are prone to cancer in that location. I haven't seen one yet with cancer on the face.

I had a Paint stallion a few years ago develop skin cancer on his sheath. We ended up putting him down for a leg injury, but my vet noticed it and said they could remove it, but It would likely return so that just reinforced our decision to have him euthanized.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does it look like this?








It started out looking kinda like a wart when I first noticed it this last summer


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, mine look really similar!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok :/ I kinda figured that's what was going on. I adore the girl so she can just live out her good time with the old lamancha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, thanks for sharing. I'd never actually heard of someone personally who had a goat (or a few goats) with skin cancer. I have a white furred, white skinned doe  She's never had problems before though, and our summers thankfully aren't too bad.


----------



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

I have a white buck with wart like growths on him. I know this posting goes way back thanks


----------

